# Hunting set up



## catalac (Jan 13, 2010)

just bought a honda 300 4x4. what would you guys do if you could fix up your atv for hunting? 

adding a winch and gun rack for sure


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

catalac said:


> just bought a honda 300 4x4. what would you guys do if you could fix up your atv for hunting?
> 
> adding a winch and gun rack for sure


LED's (www.arrowbb.com has them here in Ohio) Rigid Industries; Camo Cover (onsale at Cabelas right now) If you just purchased the quad used then change the oil, oil filter. Check and clean/ replace the air filter; Check and replace if needed the brake pads and make sure the tires are not showing dry-rot signs. You don't want to be deep in the woods and have to leave on foot over simple stuff.

Keep a good tree strap in your atv pack when you get your winch. Some extra rope as well. A trench shovel and a good flashlight with extra batt that you leave in your storage box/ pack.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Seeing as though hunters(me) use their rigs for more than hunting, like around the house property, trail riding I don't spend the money for specific hunting racks. I have a Polaris front rack extender, with Koplin gun holder, with removable grips(see picture). I have moved the grips closer together since the picture was taken. On the back I have a MadDog bag(see picture) that has wall supports which can be removed and the bag smashed down. This comes in handy to bunggie strap my climber with backpack and crossbow to the back rack. Of course there is the winch for dragging deer, logs, cut trees and the rear hitch for pulling lawn carts. The deer bunggies on the front rack.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

be real careful of the side hill..... down hill riding....


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Here a real nice addition I put on my ATV this fall. It's made by Kolpin and the cheapest I found it is at Summit Racing http://www.summitracing.com/parts/KPI-TNT-DR-LDR/

You simply pull up to the deer and winch it up. $99.95 best money I ever spent.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Toxic, That looks easy enough, but do you have a sign on the rear for wide load. As wide as it is we could not get through some of the trails we have to get to our kill sites.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Header said:


> Toxic, That looks easy enough, but do you have a sign on the rear for wide load. As wide as it is we could not get through some of the trails we have to get to our kill sites.


You can collapse th front part down and tie the legs up, neither of which I did. So it doesn't have to be that wide for you.


----------



## bowbrown (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a honda 450 foreman and I used heavy duty zip ties and tied two milk crates to the front rack for storage. They also work great for protecting your handle bars and controls if you ever flip it over!!!


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

06 honda 420 rancher es in hunting mode lol
twister


----------

